# I'm looking for Animal Crossing Renders



## Link2999 (Dec 31, 2008)

Anyone know where I can find some? (Planet Renders has like 2)


----------



## Link2999 (Dec 31, 2008)

I got a good one anyways, finished making this sig awhile ago:


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 1, 2009)

I rendered the boy myself. You can use it if you want. The link is in this thread.


----------

